

Ask HN: Your opinion to current web search engines? - bebna

Which web search engines are you using? Primary or not primary? pros, cons?
======
slater
I've recently replaced Google as my browser's default engine with DuckDuckGo.
It's good, and not as... hmm... scummy as Google seems to have gotten? Not
sure if that's the right word.

